# Water in fuel



## swalley (Aug 10, 2021)

Have replaced fuel filer and removed tank and drained it tractor runs fine for a while then the water in fuel light comes on and goes in limp mode any ideas


----------



## swalley (Aug 10, 2021)

Sorry i forgot this is a NX4510 kioti tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds odd, do you park the tractor out in the weather? Water may be getting in through the filler cap. Check that. Also think about getting your fuel from another supplier to see if that helps.


----------



## swalley (Aug 10, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds odd, do you park the tractor out in the weather? Water may be getting in through the filler cap. Check that. Also think about getting your fuel from another supplier to see if that helps.


Thanks for replying the tractor is shed kept when not in use and i have changed fuel supplier what is perplexing is the tractor runs so good till that light comes on


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Perhaps do a bit of research to see if you can find a good fuel treatment product. That may help the fuel system. I use it in every can of fuel I get. 
If you use a fuel can, there is a fuel funnel / water separator that may be worth following up on.


----------



## swalley (Aug 10, 2021)

Will try that thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does it throw any error codes on the hour meter display when it does this?


----------

